# Climbing Boots



## keithdrewry (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm on the lookout for a light common climbing mid-boot prefered by aborist for in tree work under 150. Let me know what like.


----------



## firediver125 (Sep 25, 2011)

*Boot Height*

I was wondering kind of the same thing, what style boots you guys wear to climb when you are wearing spikes, and what boots without spikes. Are they the same ones or different? Do most guys wear 10 in or the 16 in, and what are the benefits to the tall boots (I know they have a purpose). Thanks.


----------



## HorseFaller (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm not sure about the under $150. I got a pair of wesco's for little over $200. That was only cause another customer ordered them wrong. He bought another pair these sat and I bought discounted. The taller boots tend to give a little more padding and support. The closest you may get to that price(that I know) would be the Red Dawg climbers out of Baileys.


----------



## Crawlin98xj (Feb 1, 2012)

You looking for something for only spike climbing or also for SRT and DdRT climbing? I like the asolo flame or fugatives for all around climbing especially when I will be footlocking or limb walking for pruning jobs. A little over your budget but well worth it.


----------



## Seemlessstate (Oct 29, 2012)

Asolo Fugitive Gore-Tex® Hiking Boots - Waterproof (For Men) - Save 30%

Asolo Fugitive GTX. comfy to climb in, waterproof, good in 3 seasons, light, stiff enough and seriously durable for a hiking boot. 

i have lots of work contacts that have either these, or some of the other Asolo boots. most of them highly recommend, as do I.

the soles do wear sort of fast if you walk on pavement a lot.


----------

